# soapmakingessentialoils.com



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybe I am missing something....I clicked on the soapmakingessentialoils.com link in supplies sticky and it redirects me to http://www.essentialwholesale.com/index.htm I called them and asked if they are the same as soapmakignessentialoils.com and they said they were not.

How do I order the FO for OMH, lavender and mint 3X from Lillian. It there a secret to this?

Thanks,
Peggy Sue


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Peggy Sue, you figure out Lillian and you win the gold star  Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

That is for sure. I am still waiting for my soaps to get in the upscale store since I won the contest umm maybe two years ago.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh Sondra! I remember you winning that contest. Gesh!

Peggy Sue, I don't think you can order anything directly (unless she just happens to have some in stock). You have to wait for a co-op, which may or may not have Lillian running it. You need to be in the Yahoo group to get the co-op notices. I don't have the info here or I'd post it. I've all but given up on it since they're never co-oping what I need when I need it.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

She has a co-op on OMH right now...it's already been ordered and is in manufacturing stages and there might be extra. It's supposed to be in stock in about a week ro two. If you joined her yahoo group, you could ask her if she has more coming than she needs. But that's the last co-op she's doing until after Christmas. All the other ones that she's done lately are finished. I believe that the two yahoo groups she does are soapmakingsuppliesdirect and fragrancedirect ....just search for those on yahoo and sign up, if you are interested.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

OOOO KKKKKK

I will look for the co-op in the groups. 


These have been highly recommended in the forums. If I had to go for a second source ( I would rather not do this) who would you recommend for---

Lavender
OMH
Mint/peppermint 3x

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I did get an immediate response from the email account listed on her profile. I am checking to see if I can get some product. Getting the items from Lillian would be my first choice. I am still looking for options for Lavender, OMH and mint 3x if it does not work out.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Have to say I love the products from Lillian just outstanding so hope she will work with you


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I do love her products as well, but when she sells them you'd better stock up because you never know when you will get it next. It makes it hard to be consistent. Sometimes if I run short of one of her oils I have to use another companies stuff and it's not the same.


----------

